# Horse getting loose



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

A few days ago I got a threat from someone that lives down the road about one of my ponies being on his property. Not even on his lawn. In the brush along the treeline. Ground was frozen. She caused NO damage. Then when my grandfather went over to get her, he parked behind the guy's truck and was accused of trying to block him in and that he had somewhere important to go. Even though when my grandfather left, the guy was still sitting in his truck for quite a while. Both Animal Control AND the Sheriff were called. Now if ANY of my horses get loose, we will be charged with a summons. I don't know what to do! And there was a threat of the loose horse being caught and taken away. This is a country area. We live in Hermon on a dead end road. Woods and fields. We have a farm. Animals can and will get loose from time to time. What if I fell off one of my horses and they got loose? How do I handle this?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Make your fence higher and harder to get out of. Its all you can do. Its their land and their right to protect it, even if it actually wasn't harmed.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

It's just like a dog unfortunately. It's your responsibility to keep your animals secured on your land. If they are out you can be fined and responsible for any and all damage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If you fall off your horse and someone finds a loose horse all tacked up, they'll come looking for an injured rider, not likely to be too ****y about the loose horse. But if your animals are constantly escaping your fences, you need to do something to fix that, it is your responsibility to contain them. I have had up to 40 horses on my property and not 1 got loose.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> If you fall off your horse and someone finds a loose horse all tacked up, they'll come looking for an injured rider, not likely to be too ****y about the loose horse. But if your animals are constantly escaping your fences, you need to do something to fix that, it is your responsibility to contain them. I have had up to 40 horses on my property and not 1 got loose.


what do you have for a fence?


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

it wasn't the fence either. My grandfather went to move the horses and took my mini filly and thought that Ruby, my older mini would follow. BS. If I would have been home (I was at work) it would have never happened. if anything I would have either taken them both at the same time or taken Ruby by the halter. He has a bad arm so I can see why he would only want to take one by the halter


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Horseychick94 said:


> what do you have for a fence?


I have 5 ft Vmesh with wooden top rail and electric wire. 

I have it installed like this, but with a hot wire in front of the wood top rail to keep the "beavers" off of it.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I have 5 ft Vmesh with wooden top rail and electric wire.
> 
> I have it installed like this, but with a hot wire in front of the wood top rail to keep the "beavers" off of it.


****! Wish I could afford THAT


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Horseychick94 said:


> ****! Wish I could afford THAT


It's not cheap, but it beats barb wire and keeps 'em in and requires very little maintenance.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> It's not cheap, but it beats barb wire and keeps 'em in and requires very little maintenance.


I have just plain old wire on cedar posts


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Horseychick94 said:


> I have just plain old wire on cedar posts


I hate wire of any kind, I've had my horses get sliced up even on smooth wire. I call it 'cheese cutter' wire. I switched to V mesh several years ago, a LITTLE at a time. I'd buy one roll, the top rail and I was already using the cut off RailRoad ties as posts, put it up one section at a time. Then added hotwire to each section. Took years, but it's finally done.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Ya, it's a drag when you have intolerant neighbours. We have one (no, actually two) of those here. Thankfully, everyone else is of the same opinion of them so if push ever came to shove I would have support. There is nothing you can do about that. The neighbour is in the right, legally speaking -- he's just being an a$$ about it. Chalk it up and remember that when something goes wrong for him. That's what I'm waiting for with the No. 1 "perfect horse owner" on my road. (Her self-characterization, no one else's.)

If your fences are secure and the only reason this happened was because your grandfather was irresponsible/naive about moving the animals, then you need to educate him or tell him he's not to move them EVER.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Miserable neighbors! So now you know what could happen if your animal gets loose, make sure you have the best fencing you can afford & maintain it otherwise miserable neighbors are going to cost you. Yes it's true animals escape from time to time, twice last winter my horses did. I have good fencing but when someone (forgetful hubby) leaves the bottom gate open when he is plowing snow, horse's will eventually discover it and leave. This year when we do get some snow, I won't trust him, I will check gates after snow removal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

maybe to keep peace, you could go over to your neighbor and explain that it was a simple 'accident' the horse got out, a mini at that, and you are sorry the horse was on his land. That no one meant to block him in . Maybe the neighbor will be nicer if it ever happens again this way.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We've had our horses escape 3 times in just over a year. Twice because the fence came down. Once because the gate wasn't latched right. The first time, a neighbor 2 miles away captured them. The second time, they came running back just after I pulled up in the morning. The last time, we found them wandering around about a mile away. 

People know us now as "Oh, you're the ones with the horses that got loose." Luckily, no one got upset about it and no harm was done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My horses got out three times in two weeks late last summer. Was not happy as I board my horses. The farmer (I board at a private farm) ended up just shutting them out of that pasture. Too many problems have risen over the past year or two so I moved Linus to a new place a week ago and Cheveyo will follow next spring. Nice place with sucker rod continuous fence.


----------

